
Dial-up modem noises explained - zhirzh
https://twitter.com/zhirzh/status/835285957263794176
======
pasbesoin
For those who feel their memory tickled: Yes, this ultimately links to
windytan's (Oona Räisänen) blog entry and poster from 2012.

[http://oona.windytan.com/posters/dialup-
final.png](http://oona.windytan.com/posters/dialup-final.png)

------
techdragon
Well that's a poster I'm ordering for my wall.

